# Greetings from Singapore



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

hi,

its my 1st time here...i'm from Singapore
gonna get a NX in the next week or two
see u around


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

wow, singapore! thats a long ways from here! Welcome to the forums!

-Nick


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *wow, singapore! thats a long ways from here! Welcome to the forums!
> 
> -Nick *


Hi Nick, has anyone heard from that guy? NX in good shape will be hard to find unless he has one rounded up before arriving here.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Remeber that this forum is Canada AND INTERNATIONAL. He is probably buying one in Singapore.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

yup, i will buying one in S'pore.
actually, there's quite a no of nx in s'pore.
been looking around but the price quoted was too high.
cars cost way too much in s'pore due to the restrictions imposed by the govt, taxes and all.

here's the nx i was looking at the other day.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

wow, thats got to be one of the nicest looking NX's ive seen to date!

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

actually there's are quite a no of them in singapore.
all u need is just a new paint job, sports rims and a bodykit...a nice looking car to drive in  

anyway, the car ownership system in singapore is too restrictive and expensive. 

1) all our cars are taxed 100 to 150% for its import
2) we have to buy a so-called certificate of entitlement (10 yrs) to own a car and when it expires, u gotta renew for another 5 or 10 years or u gotta scrap it.
3) pay road tax to be able to drive on the road

so the cost of owning and driving a car in singapore is 2 to 3 times that of most countries.....bummer  

the car that i showed earlier only has a life of 3 yrs left b4 it have to be scrapped. 

by the way, u guys should check out the nx featured in the Australian magazine, Hot4s, nice mod job they did on it.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *Remeber that this forum is Canada AND INTERNATIONAL. He is probably buying one in Singapore. *


"
I never thought of that! When he said "see you around" I assumed he was coming to Canada. It was just an expression, CUL8R.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

hey, chill out guys.
we are all here forone thing, CARS!!!
its always a good thing to know more ppl, aint it? 
and thru misunderstandings, we get to know to each other better but not too much of it please....haha


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

wow thats lots of taxes... you should just come to Canada! instead of taxing the cars we tax your income to hell!!!

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

well.....either way, it sucks....haha 
but i'm an accountant, guess i should be able to save on taxes LEGALLY if i was in Canada.
meanwhile, i guess i'm stuck with all this car taxes and stuff in s'pore.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Zone said:


> *well.....either way, it sucks....haha
> but i'm an accountant, guess i should be able to save on taxes LEGALLY if i was in Canada.
> meanwhile, i guess i'm stuck with all this car taxes and stuff in s'pore. *


We have taxes on everything here , Zone. We pay taxes on cars but not to that extreme because we assemble cars in Canada and we are part of the North America Free trade Market.(that may be good or bad, depending on your opinion). However having said that we don`t assemble Nissans. They have a plant in USA for Altimas and a plant in Mexico for Sentras. Max is made in Japan.

My point is if the tax man doesn`t get you on car purchases here , he will get you on something else. Seriously, there are so many cars to choose from that the dealers have got to keep the prices within reach of the consumer to be competative. Hope that makes sense......


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

yup, i agree...the taxman will get our money one way or another.
haven't got my car yet....car buying seems to be an enriching experience especially since its my first time.
didn't go thru the deal for that coupe that i posted cos the owner asked for too high a price for it. anyway, i will be taking my time and look around for a good buy. thanks for the help guys! its my pleasure getting to know u all.


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey Zone,

COE prices are on the decline.. maybe you'd get a good deal for that NX.

Sat in one before. loved it. Pity the doors don't slide forward when it opens.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

nah, the owner started out with the price of $20.8k SGD for the nx, COE till 3/2006. he offered to charge 1k less cos we met up abt 1 month after the ad.
dun think he will reduce much anyway.
the avg ad price for a nx is abt 18k and with bargaining should be around 16-17k. its not a car thats easy to get rid off in s'pore so if i bought it, i'm practically stuck with it till the end of the COE.
anyway, there are quite a no of better deals out there such as nx selling for 36k, COE (18k+) till 2011. its a better deal cos i could always scrap the nx after a few yrs and get the remaining value of the COE back. for a used car that depreciates like 6k/yr, i might as well get a used BMW 316I or 520I.
i'm not that desperate for a car for the moment so i could always wait....


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi,

glad you still can wait.

Car prices traditionally are higher towards year end and Lunar new year.

If you can wait, then somewhere after budget announcement will be ideal.

The number of cars de-registered this year exceeds the number registered. So under basic law of econs (l flunked it anyway) since supply exceeds demand, price will fall.

Nonetheless, some things you would need to consider when buying a car like that..
Depreciation value minus the COE. 
As a benchmark for me, if it's less than 5k per yr you can go for it.
Also take into consideration the insurance factors. Coupe cars have a much higher premiums and if you are a new driver without any NCD, be prepared to pay a very high premium.

Buying a car is easy, just maintaining the premiums and loans that are a real turn off.

my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

actually, the price has dropped and will drop towards the end of the year. this is due to the decreasing COEs, lack of demand, increasing competition between the dealers plus the fact that year end bonus is coming. no bonus for me though cos i dumped my previous company to join my fren's company just recently.

anyway, there are alot of scams out there by some unscrupulous dealer to cheat buyers of their deposits so i'm quite careful. some of the deals seems too good to be true. i'm tempted but nah...haha

just waiting, car-gazing for the time being.
anybody going for the Singapore Motorshow @ S'pore Expo Hall?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Zone do you drive on the left side of the road like in Bermuda?

There must be a lot of motorcycles there, correct? Please excuse my ignorance, I`m not familiar with Singapore.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

yup, we drive on the left side of the road in s'pore
all cars here are right-wheel drive.

as for motorcycles.....yea we do have alot of them

its ok anyway cos i'm not really familiar with the rest of the world...haha
we are all here from various parts of the world to talk abt cars, make frens and have a happy time here


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

well, in North America it seems bigger is better. You frequently see titanic Sport Utillity vehicles and jacked up trucks. 

Europe is all about the compact cars and small stuff. 

Thats about all of the world that ive seen.  

-Nick


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *well, in North America it seems bigger is better. You frequently see titanic Sport Utillity vehicles and jacked up trucks.
> 
> Europe is all about the compact cars and small stuff.
> 
> ...


Hey Nick, actually in Germany(lived there for 3 yrs) there are ALOT of big Mercedes and BMW and Audi, that sort of thing. Fuel is quite expensive but the ones with money want the big and super fast autos. The Autobahn that runs from north to south and east to west is something else. No Speed Limit. (4 lanes in each direction) Awesome.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

yeah, actually i was in Germany this September for 2 weeks. I was absolutely shocked at the amount of peopel who put aftermarket stuff on their cars!!! There isnt a single German who drives on stock rims! The autobahn is cool but our little Peugot Expert Team Vans that we rented topped at 140km/h when fully loaded so that kinda sucked. 
I wanna go back there some time! Lotsa good stuff there! Hot cars, hot girls, and good beer that can be had at age 16!! 

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

whoa, sounds like speed haven to me
guess i would have to start stashing away some money to maybe live, mod and drive cars in germany then.
anyway, how much does it cost to own and maintain a car there?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

actually that was the only downside to Germany. Stuff (except beer) was kinda expensive. Maybe it was cuz it cost me $1.60 Canadian per Euro dollar i spent but cost of living is higher than Canada there. Im not sure what it costs to own and maintain a car there. Our Vans were diesel so i only really looked at diesel prices.

-Nick


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *actually that was the only downside to Germany. Stuff (except beer) was kinda expensive. Maybe it was cuz it cost me $1.60 Canadian per Euro dollar i spent but cost of living is higher than Canada there. Im not sure what it costs to own and maintain a car there. Our Vans were diesel so i only really looked at diesel prices.
> 
> -Nick *


Right on, the Euro is about par with the USD. Many vehicles there are diesel, you really notice it in the cities(the fumes would gag a maget). Insurance is high but then it is getting higher here as I speak


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *R Many vehicles there are diesel, you really notice it in the cities(the fumes would gag a maget). *


your not kiddin! Paris on a hot sunny day...  

-Nick


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *your not kiddin! Paris on a hot sunny day...
> 
> -Nick *


The wine and the women are Real Fine.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

aaack, the wine. It was delicious but if you have too much... it leaves you with some of the worst headaches known to man the morning after. The chicks i saw were pretty hot, but still second to the German chicks.



-Nick


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *aaack, the wine. It was delicious but if you have too much... it leaves you with some of the worst headaches known to man the morning after. The chicks i saw were pretty hot, but still second to the German chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> -Nick *


Hey Zone how are the ladies where you live?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

well, its quite a cosmopolitan of women here nowadays, mixture of asians, europeans, australians and etc.
its all depends on where u are hanging out.
as for our asian gals, they have gotten hotter by the years. 
if u dig clubbing and have a glib tongue or a nice car to boot, u should have your share of babes here.

by the way, got a change of target for my car....its 180SX now...the one with the pop-up lights. thinking of getting a veilside bodykit to go with it. the only problem is trying to find the car cos they are rather rare in my country.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Zone said:


> *
> by the way, got a change of target for my car....its 180SX now...the one with the pop-up lights. thinking of getting a veilside bodykit to go with it. the only problem is trying to find the car cos they are rather rare in my country. *


They are kind of rare here to because of the salt ravaging them over the years.

Nick lives out west, they use less salt, he probably sees a few around.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Nick lives out west, they use less salt, he probably sees a few around. *


hahaha, theyre fairly rare here because most of the people drive pickups and minivans. There is a nice silver one that lives down the street from me thoguh!!!  they are so cool!

-Nick


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *hahaha, theyre fairly rare here because most of the people drive pickups and minivans. There is a nice silver one that lives down the street from me thoguh!!!  they are so cool!
> 
> -Nick *


Nick have you had any dealings with this company? It is in Calgary. The have Ichibahn goods that I am going to get. I want to know from them if they carry anything from Evolution. There is a shift knob I want but can`t locate Evolution. They haven`t answered my e-mail.

http://www.contemporarymotorsport.com


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

i havent gotten around to heading out there yet. Ive been meaning too for so long thoguh. Im going to try and go over chirstmas holidays. Ill get back to yuo on that.

-Nick


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *i havent gotten around to heading out there yet. Ive been meaning too for so long thoguh. Im going to try and go over chirstmas holidays. Ill get back to yuo on that.
> 
> -Nick *


Thanks Nick, for some reason they didn`t answer me. I have been off line for awhile, puter crashed, I got it repaired but it was shit. Just got this super everything from Future Shops. Loving it, just got it up today.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Zone and Nick, I want to wish you guys a Merry Christmas, we are getting a bit of snow here now yahoo!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

Merry Christmas guys!!!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Merry Christmas Guys! We have zero snow here still, the closest thing to it is some early mornign frost but that melts off by noon. So mcuh for the white christmas!  

-Nick


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *Merry Christmas Guys! We have zero snow here still, the closest thing to it is some early mornign frost but that melts off by noon. So mcuh for the white christmas!
> 
> -Nick *


Tororrow is New Years Eve, Wow, how time flies, Happy New Years to all you Guys.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

happy new year guys.....hope my car financing is approved and i will hopefully have my wheels by New Year's Day.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Zone said:


> *happy new year guys.....hope my car financing is approved and i will hopefully have my wheels by New Year's Day. *


Hey that is great. The insurance rates here keep increasing, I may end up with a bicycle. hahahaa


----------

